# Fall pomp run?



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

When is this mysterious fall pompano run supposed to happen...is it a time of year or certain water temp? Should we be waiting for the first front or something like that? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Generally when the water drops back into the low to mid 70's is when they turn back on but there are still good numbers of them out there now.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

The Fall can be nearly as good as the Spring. I caught several limits last Fall all the way into Jan. of this year. Later in the year(Nov-Jan) I seemed to have better luck with an afternoon bite after the water had warmed some.

-Jason


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Some nice ones were caught this week on Pensacola Beach....September can be prettty good....


----------

